# My collection of Mystic Bottles



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 11, 2020)

I've always wanted to show all the Mystic, CT area stuff I've been able to track down and dig over the past four years. I almost have every bottle known to exist from Mystic and a couple unknown ones. Above are all of my druggists from Mystic. Below are pictures of my two favorites.







Here are some miscellaneous types from the Mystic area:











And my milks:







Backs:




Not bad for 4 years collecting Mystic stuff. I still have a lot more to get though...

Thanks for looking 
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## sandchip (Aug 11, 2020)

Very cool.   No small feat, accumulating all those in four years.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice Stuff. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice collection!


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 10, 2020)

Very nice stuff!  Thanks for posting.


----------

